
Effects of Pandemics on Social Structures - enlightenedone
Do we see increase in community interaction and collaborations post pandemics.<p>Does social-isolation act as a major factor?
======
aurizon
Increased community interaction and collaboration acts to increase the spread
of the virus. China style isolation limits the spread and the virus will die
out in each enclave and will not recur until a newly introduced viral carrier
enters the group - as shown in China. In the extreme, put them all in one huge
room - all will get infected - hospitals totally ovewhelmed = many will die

